# TiVo Slide Bluetooth QWERTY Remote is Here



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

TiVo Slide is here! I quite like it, although I think some will have a problem with the $90 price. TiVo.com will be taking orders later today, with other retail options by the end of the week. Mechanism feels good, as do the keys. Our bedroom Premiere doesn't have enough USB ports to support it though (wireless and SDV Tuning Adapter).

Update: I'm told TiVo supports powered USB hubs. Kinda messy, but it's an option. Thanks, morac.
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1791


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

well, it looks nice but i think it really should have been bundled with Premieres at least the TPXLs. Otherwise for $12 i can get a PS3 wireless keyboard that does most of the same things. This should cost around $50 not $90, and as  Engadget says, the software should be updated for sorting through Now Playing / My Shows. If this, the TiVo Search Beta on my THD was at a usable speed, and it had some sort of favorites system (ex: a certain button goes to streambaby) then maybe i would proceed to pay for the convenience but until then... $12 well spent


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

The one thing that looks a little backwords to me is the direction it slides. Using my peanut remote, it feels more natural to bring the bottom to the left hand versus the top if that makes sense. I think because of the weight with the batteries it seems like it would be more natural, but then it might be a board layout issue since the dials would be at opposite ends when you slid the keypad out. 

I do think the price is a little high, but I am definitely tempted to pick one up.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't like how small (stubby) this new remote is, I prefer the regular sized Tivo remote. I also don't like that the back lighting is blue instead of red. Red is easier to see in the dark. 

But I am happy Tivo decided to go back to using AA batteries instead of AAA's. This means the batteries will last longer.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It's considerably _smaller_ than the traditional peanut. Why would they do that?

Ugh, $90... even higher than the rumored $80 price, which was already absurd. For that price, it should have Harmony-like capabilities. I'll pass. But I hope someone will pick it up and try it with a PC, so we can find out what keys (if any) match the functions we don't already have mapped.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I think this new remote is to expensive as well. I will continue using the DVR Remote app on my iPhone. This app makes it very easy to enter letters.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

wmcbrine said:


> It's considerably _smaller_ than the traditional peanut. Why would they do that?


It's smaller so that you can type with both thumbs on the keyboard without having to stretch for keys.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Resist said:


> I also don't like that the back lighting is blue instead of red. Red is easier to see in the dark.


The backlighting is actually white. Only the top indicator is blue (when sending commands via Bluetooth - it's yellow or red when using IR).


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Anyone have an idea of the range for the bluetooth connection? Ie will it work from across the theater room apprx 25ft or so?


----------



## bschuler2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

$90! Hehe... My first thought was of a Tivo Premiere with this remote on The Price Is Right causing all sorts of issues for the contestants. 
Seriously, isn't Tivo's stuff getting outrageously expensive for what it can do/is. I got extremely lucky the day I got like 10 Peanuts off woot years ago for like $1 a piece.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

I always preferred the original peanut which was a bit smaller, but this appears even shorter. Yes, $90 is too pricey but once they're available for ~ $65 I'll probably go for it.


----------



## windsurfdog (May 1, 2009)

Has anyone had success finding an Android phone app that works well for qwerty input? $90 would be a nice down payment on a new phone if a reliable/responsive app could be found.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

The problem I would have with this remote, is that it won't be able to fire up my AV Receiver thru IR


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

jcthorne said:


> Anyone have an idea of the range for the bluetooth connection? Ie will it work from across the theater room apprx 25ft or so?


TiVo's blog post says a range of 30 feet.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> TiVo's blog post says a range of 30 feet.


That's the licensed range of Bluetooth and with no obstructions. We'll have to see what the real world usage is like, which will vary by location. Tonight when I get home, I'll do some testing from various distances and through walls.


----------



## wp746911 (Feb 19, 2005)

+ bluetooth (seriously, ALL remotes should be bluetooth nowdays IMHO, IR sucks)
+ sliding keyboard

- didn't ship free with premiere
- cost
- tivo premiere is still slugish, makes searching painful sometimes

all that being said I will strongly consider getting one. We have a tivo hd in our bedroom with a tv. There is a closet right behind the tv so I could put the tivo in the closet, run a wire to the tv, and then mount the tv on the wall cleanly. Hide the wires some and I have a nice clean look with only the tv showing. Bluetooth will broadcast through that one wall to the tivo.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

ajayabb said:


> The problem I would have with this remote, is that it won't be able to fire up my AV Receiver thru IR


Not true. This remote does IR for TV and AV functions and BT for TiVo functions if connection is made. Otherwise it'll use IR for TiVo functions also (without the keyboard support).


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

zatz, can you test it with a ps3. will it connect to it and can you change devices on it to work with the ps3? if it does, then its worth the 90$ to me.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Aero 1 said:


> zatz, can you test it with a ps3. will it connect to it and can you change devices on it to work with the ps3? if it does, then its worth the 90$ to me.


I'll try to get to a buddy's house within the next few days or have someone bring me their PS3 to borrow for a night. (I've been PS3-less since beating Uncharted a long time ago.)


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

So does it work with youtube, etc.?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

TerpBE said:


> So does it work with youtube, etc.?


Yes, both the standard UI (Search) and HME apps like YouTube. I didn't try all the HME apps... but was told it should work.

Of course, having a nice QWERTY remote like this makes me somewhat depressed with the current state of the Amazon and Netflix apps.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

andyf said:


> Not true. This remote does IR for TV and AV functions and BT for TiVo functions if connection is made. Otherwise it'll use IR for TiVo functions also (without the keyboard support).


Good to know! Thanks


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

so show of hands for how many people today would pay 300$ for a TiVo HD?
300$ for a premiere?

the answer is not many since if you find other retail outlets the price is lower. I expect the same thing for this remote and will pick one up for 50 bucks at some point. If you want to be the first kid on the block with one then you end up paying more,


anyone see anything on how this might work with multiple TiVo DVRs? EG 2 DVRs in the room and I want to use one or the other at a given time.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> anyone see anything on how this might work with multiple TiVo DVRs? EG 2 DVRs in the room and I want to use one or the other at a given time.


From TiVo's support site:


> IMPORTANT: You can assign a remote address to the TiVo Slide remote, but as soon as the USB receiver is removed from the USB port, the TiVo Slide's address reverts to 0. This means every TiVo box within range will respond to its commands. For best results, always leave the USB receiver plugged into the USB port on the TiVo box.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

davezatz said:


> Yes, both the standard UI (Search) and HME apps like YouTube. I didn't try all the HME apps... but was told it should work.
> 
> Of course, having a nice QWERTY remote like this makes me somewhat depressed with the current state of the Amazon and Netflix apps.


You almost would have thought they would have waited until that part of the UI was updated.

As far as waiting for price drops like some people have said, I dont think the Glo remote ever dropped in price or went on sale, but I admit I have never checked. I could see stores and TiVo doing bundle deals where you get the remote for $49 with purchase of a new Premiere. Hopefully in the future they at least include it with the XL.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> You almost would have thought they would have waited until that part of the UI was updated.
> 
> As far as waiting for price drops like some people have said, I dont think the Glo remote ever dropped in price or went on sale, but I admit I have never checked. I could see stores and TiVo doing bundle deals where you get the remote for $49 with purchase of a new Premiere. Hopefully in the future they at least include it with the XL.


yes - I never expect the price at tivo.com to drop.

and if the updated netflix app to let me do a search of only Netflix streaming content - that would put buying a qwerty remote much higher on my list


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

davezatz said:


> Yes, both the standard UI (Search) and HME apps like YouTube. I didn't try all the HME apps... but was told it should work.
> 
> Of course, having a nice QWERTY remote like this makes me somewhat depressed with the current state of the Amazon and Netflix apps.


Did you actually try to enter text in the YouTube UI? I've got a wireless keyboard and it works in the Tivo Search UI, but not in any HME UI's I've tried. Of course, everything else works, but text.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

jtreid said:


> Did you actually try to enter text in the YouTube UI? I've got a wireless keyboard and it works in the Tivo Search UI, but not in any HME UI's I've tried. Of course, everything else works, but text.


Yes, it works as you'd expect it to work in the YouTube UI for text entry. Have you tried your wireless keyboard since the 14.5 update? Wondering if it's related to the new software or if the new remote is customized in some way. I tried my Lenovo Mini last night and it also seemed to work... but I need to check my software version though - Ben D reported having version 14.6 in his Engadget write up.


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

davezatz said:


> Yes, it works as you'd expect it to work in the YouTube UI for text entry. Have you tried your wireless keyboard since the 14.5 update? Wondering if it's related to the new software or if the new remote is customized in some way. I tried my Lenovo Mini last night and it also seemed to work... but I need to check my software version though - Ben D reported having version 14.6 in his Engadget write up.


Actually, I don't think I've checked in a while. I will and post back.

Thanks


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

I really want this, but $90 is waaaaay too much, I will wait until it drops


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

jtreid said:


> Actually, I don't think I've checked in a while. I will and post back.
> 
> Thanks



This thread 
seems to indicate that other USB keyboards started working for HME applications like youtube a few days ago. I haven't had a chance to test it out myself, but it would make sense that they'd "flip the switch" on the HME apps once they released the new remote.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

davezatz said:


> I tried my Lenovo Mini last night and it also seemed to work... but I need to check my software version though - Ben D reported having version 14.6 in his Engadget write up.


I haven't checked my TiVo directly yet, but TiVo, Inc just let me know I was indeed upgraded to 14.6 to support the Slide. Not sure what else the update may contain, I'll poke around some tonight.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

windsurfdog said:


> Has anyone had success finding an Android phone app that works well for qwerty input?


AFAIK, there's exactly one TiVo remote app in the Android market (the only result that comes up when you search for "tivo"). It costs $0.99. It supports keyboard entry, but only using the sequence-of-arrow-keys method. It's not Premiere-aware, and won't auto-detect mine, but will work with it if I put in the address manually.

Now that I have an Android phone, I might do my own app if this one isn't updated. But it works OK.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

davezatz said:


> I'll try to get to a buddy's house within the next few days or have someone bring me their PS3 to borrow for a night. (I've been PS3-less since beating Uncharted a long time ago.)


I'm working from home tomorrow Dave. In addition to testing on a PS3, you could also help me install my new Onkyo TX-SR608


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

These are in stock at Amazon and shipping today.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Resist said:


> I don't see it on Amazon.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003YKFKR6

Looks like it's not simply coming up in search because they labeled it TiVoSlide without a space. Hm.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I put a camel alert on it to watch Amazon for a price drop. Amazon prices change all the time. When the price gets reasonable then I will buy one, because right now at $90 it's just way to expensive.


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

Resist said:


> I think this new remote is to expensive as well. I will continue using the DVR Remote app on my iPhone. This app makes it very easy to enter letters.


Is that the name of the app that you use (DVR Remote) which costs $2.99 at the app store? I used to use a free one called DVR lite but it no longer runs under IOS 4 and has been removed from the app store.

I also saw one called DVR Acess which also costs $2.99. I tried their free lite version but it doesn't support the Premiere.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

WAy too much. 

RAther put the $90 towards an iPod Touch or iPad for use as a Tivo remote.

Be nice if you could get one with Premiere in lieu of standard remote for $40-$50 more.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

davezatz said:


> : If you have a TiVo Slide remote and you remove the USB receiver, its remote address will be set to 0. A remote that has an address of 0 can control any TiVo box within its range. If you have two TiVo boxes in the same room, make sure the USB receiver for the Slide remote is always installed in the USB port of the box that you want to control with it.


I wonder if a hard reboot would do the same.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

davezatz said:


> From TiVo's support site:
> You can assign a remote address to the TiVo Slide remote, but as soon as the USB receiver is removed from the USB port, the TiVo Slide's address reverts to 0.


I don't know much about how Bluetooth works. Lets say you got two of the USB receivers.. could you change the remote's address from 1 to 2, and then use the keyboard on different Tivos?

I say too expensive too.. What is the "$12 PS3 keyboard"? can I have multiple of them too, or preferably one keyboard that I use on two Tivos?

(BTW, I use *three* Tivos in one room, though mostly I only use my TivoHD & Series 3 now.. but both of those are on one remote. I slide the 'address' slider back and forth a zillion times a day..)


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

shiffrin said:


> Is that the name of the app that you use (DVR Remote) which costs $2.99 at the app store?


Yes that's it. I bought it when it was $.99. It works great!


----------



## solofara (Aug 25, 2010)

Definitely considering going for it, tho the origianl remote was great.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Upon closer inspection, it appears the new slide remote still only has the ability to power one other component IE a TV. It cannot power an AV system, a monitor or projector and screen. It also cannot do simple macros. For $90 it really should do just a bit more.


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

davezatz said:


> Yes, it works as you'd expect it to work in the YouTube UI for text entry. Have you tried your wireless keyboard since the 14.5 update? Wondering if it's related to the new software or if the new remote is customized in some way. I tried my Lenovo Mini last night and it also seemed to work... but I need to check my software version though - Ben D reported having version 14.6 in his Engadget write up.


I checked last night and it now works in the YouTube UI. I have 14.5...firmware.

By the way, the keyboard I am using is this http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.35354. It's pretty cool, small enough to keep on the end table for when it's needed and it's only ~$40.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

jcthorne said:


> Upon closer inspection, it appears the new slide remote still only has the ability to power one other component IE a TV. It cannot power an AV system, a monitor or projector and screen. It also cannot do simple macros. For $90 it really should do just a bit more.


The SlideRemote can power a TV and an AV Receiver. You just have to know how to program it correctly.


----------



## wp746911 (Feb 19, 2005)

andyf said:


> The SlideRemote can power a TV and an AV Receiver. You just have to know how to program it correctly.


well like the regular tivo remote I'd imagine it can control some of the functions on a Tv and AV receiver, just not completely. I have mine set so it will power on tv, change tv inputs, etc- but for the volume it will change the av receivers volume. But it can't power on/off the av receiver- it's not a true multidevice universal remote that has a switch and can control several devices completely but it does get the job done for routine tv watching.


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

csm10495 said:


> well, it looks nice but i think it really should have been bundled with Premieres at least the TPXLs. Otherwise for $12 i can get a PS3 wireless keyboard that does most of the same things. This should cost around $50 not $90, and as  Engadget says, the software should be updated for sorting through Now Playing / My Shows. If this, the TiVo Search Beta on my THD was at a usable speed, and it had some sort of favorites system (ex: a certain button goes to streambaby) then maybe i would proceed to pay for the convenience but until then... $12 well spent


"Otherwise for $12 i can get a PS3 wireless keyboard that does most of the same things." 
*Where?*


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

TiVo Steve said:


> "Otherwise for $12 i can get a PS3 wireless keyboard that does most of the same things."
> *Where?*


http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=Wireless+Keyboard+Keypad+for+Playstation+3+PS3+PS+3+PC&_sacat=0&_odkw=Item+image+Wireless+Keyboard+Keypad+for+Playstation+3+PS3+PS+3+PC&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

$12.55 Keyboard Free Shipping! thats the one i mentioned, i have a similar one that works


----------



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

Resist said:


> I don't like how small (stubby) this new remote is, I prefer the regular sized Tivo remote. I also don't like that the back lighting is blue instead of red. Red is easier to see in the dark.


Very astute observation. In fact, that is why night-time lighting in aircraft and boat cockpits is red. Night-adapted eyes see red best, and in fact other colors at night reduce dark-adaptation. A strange choice indeed for Tivo.

Kupe


----------



## windsurfdog (May 1, 2009)

wmcbrine said:


> AFAIK, there's exactly one TiVo remote app in the Android market (the only result that comes up when you search for "tivo"). It costs $0.99. It supports keyboard entry, but only using the sequence-of-arrow-keys method. It's not Premiere-aware, and won't auto-detect mine, but will work with it if I put in the address manually.
> 
> Now that I have an Android phone, I might do my own app if this one isn't updated. But it works OK.


Thanks for the response.

Is the "sequence-of-arrow-keys method" like the "ouija board" we all know and love?

I've seen screenshots of the app you mention but haven't seen any mention of keyboard input through the app.

Please let us know if you develop a way to qwerty via bluetooth on Android to the TP...just that alone would without any other Tivo functions in the app would suffice for me.


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

Has anyone been able to test the range yet? I need to get up to 25 ft through 2 interior walls for this remote to be feasible for me.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

CubsWin said:


> Has anyone been able to test the range yet? I need to get up to 25 ft through 2 interior walls for this remote to be feasible for me.


Yeah, I tested it last night and had good results. I was able to control the TiVo from my office which shares a wall with the living room, but the TV is on the other side of the living room. I also took the remote into the walk-in closet in that adjoining room and had signal for a bit. Can't speak to my building construction versus yours though. 

Still haven't made it to the PS3 yet. Steve, you around tonight?


----------



## randalcormier (Feb 17, 2009)

Can someone post a picture of the USB Blue Tooth plug? I checked with TIVO and Weak Knees and nobody has a picture of the plug. By the way Weak Knees offers FREE shipping on the new remote. Save some money!
Will the price drop, yes! But with Christmas comming around I want this toy under my Christmas tree!

Randy
2 - Life time Tivo 2
1 - Lifetime Tivo DVD recorder
1 - Lifetime Tivo HD with upgrade from Weak Knees


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

randalcormier said:


> Can someone post a picture of the USB Blue Tooth plug?


http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2010-08/tivo-slide-qwerty-remote/tivo-slide7/


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

randalcormier said:


> Can someone post a picture of the USB Blue Tooth plug?


Here's a pic. It's maybe about 2" long - you can see how large it is context in my video in the first post.










Edit: Updated the post with a more reasonably sized photo and steve614 beat me to linking it above anyhow.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Anyone know if the Slide has the same learning functions as the Glo Remote?

Edit: Nevermind, I just saw this on TiVo's support site:

_The Premiere XL, TiVo HD XL, Series3 HD, TiVo Glo, and TiVo Slide remote controls are "learning remotes"._


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Still haven't made it to the PS3 yet. Steve, you around tonight?


I still haven't gotten to a PS3. But I paired the Slide to my Mac laptop without using the dongle. I held down the TiVo button and the B button simultaneously until the blue light started flashing which allowed the device to be discovered and pair. So I assume it'll work with a PS3 as well.

However, once paired with another device, TiVo's support FAQ indicates the remote needs to be re-paired with the USB dongle to control the TiVo once again. Meaning you'd have to reach behind your TiVo and hold down the button on the USB stick a few seconds.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Pardon while I note that Apple, which is by no means noted for inexpensive hardware pricing, retails the new Bluetooth Magic Trackpad for $69, and that is a multi-touch interface albeit without the Bluetooth dongle (~$9).

We can allow that TiVo won't sell the new TiVo remote in the same volume, but geez.

And the word is the Magic Trackpad will be the sit back remote for the Apple iTv.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

dslunceford said:


> I'm working from home tomorrow Dave. In addition to testing on a PS3, you could also help me install my new Onkyo TX-SR608


Please send me an email and let me know how will this receiver work. I am also looking at it.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

At $89 it's just plain too expensive. $59... maybe. No sale until the price gets realistic.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

windsurfdog said:


> Is the "sequence-of-arrow-keys method" like the "ouija board" we all know and love?


I mean that you type your text into the remote program using your regular keyboard, and the program automatically translates it to the necessary sequence of arrow and select keys, yes. (The same as the original text entry method in my own network remote program, although that now also supports the direct method.)



> _Please let us know if you develop a way to qwerty via bluetooth on Android to the TP...just that alone would without any other Tivo functions in the app would suffice for me._


Yeah, I was just thinking that with the phone, you could do it via Bluetooth instead of TCP/IP. But AFAICT, the main reason to do it that way would be to support direct entry on S3's and HD's, since the KEYBOARD command for the network interface didn't make it into 11.0h. I think (hope) this was just an oversight by TiVo, and it will be there in 11.0i, or whatever -- at which point you might as well just use the network interface.

The main reasons I'd be interested in developing my own remote for Android would be that the current program hasn't been updated to support direct entry (via the KEYBOARD command) at all, and it doesn't auto-detect Premieres. Bluetooth would just be a bonus.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

davezatz said:


> Meaning you'd have to reach behind your TiVo and hold down the button on the USB stick a few seconds.


USB extension cables are cheap. Yeah it's one more cable, but I've never been a fan of dongles and sticks hanging directly off a device, for some reason.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

andyf said:


> The SlideRemote can power a TV and an AV Receiver. You just have to know how to program it correctly.


But it can't do multiple Tivos.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Gregor said:


> But it can't do multiple Tivos.


How would you suggest it do multiple TiVos? include 2 adapters?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

gonzotek said:


> USB extension cables are cheap. Yeah it's one more cable, but I've never been a fan of dongles and sticks hanging directly off a device, for some reason.


The Slide ships with an extension cable. 

(And thank you for that Roku forum contribution.)


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

andyf said:


> The SlideRemote can power a TV and an AV Receiver. You just have to know how to program it correctly.


Since the only buttons that are programmable are the TVPower, Vol Up, Vol Dn and Mute, how would you program the remote to also allow it to power up an AV system and lower a projection screen? The literature specificly states this one cannot do macros so multiple commands on one button are out.

I don't expect it to control every function of every component, just the basics to allow starting up the home theater and using the tivo, then shutting down. That would be 99% of all use of the remote and much more user friendly than the Pronto touchscreen remote we have been using for many years. I like the peanut remotes we use on all other TVs in the house, just cannot figure out how to use one with the home theater. We own 4 of the glo remotes and they could not do it either even with the limited macro abilities. One button short. This new one without macros would be 2 buttons short.


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

jcthorne said:


> Since the only buttons that are programmable are the TVPower, Vol Up, Vol Dn and Mute, how would you program the remote to also allow it to power up an AV system and lower a projection screen? The literature specificly states this one cannot do macros so multiple commands on one button are out.


The TVPower button can be programmed to do THREE things in one button press e.g. Power on a TV then Power on an AV system then lower a projection screen. It's in the instructions :

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278/kw/three%20devices/r_id/100041


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

bananaman said:


> The TVPower button can be programmed to do THREE things in one button press e.g. Power on a TV then Power on an AV system then lower a projection screen. It's in the instructions :
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278/kw/three%20devices/r_id/100041


Wow, I didn't realize that. That's good stuff! If only it handled the 'Input' function in a better way...


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

At least you can actually program the TVPower button to do ANY three things it can learn in one button press. I have mine doing TV on then sound bar on then HDMI switch to input 2.


----------



## jpbricks (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a HDMI splitter sending signals to my sun room (where TiVo is located) and my basement exercise room. I need more than the 30 feet the device provides if I hope to control the TiVo from the basement. Probably closer to 50 feet needed. I found the following device on Amazon - Cirago Bluetooth BTA6210 v.2.1 EDR Class 1 Micro Bluetooth Adaper (sorry - can't provide link due to posting count) 

Is there anything TiVo specific about the dongle provided with the Slide that would make a 3rd party Class 1 dongle not an option? Any help would be appreciated. Articles on the web seem to indicate that the dongle is what is most important with regards to range. Thanks.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

davezatz said:


> Wow, I didn't realize that. That's good stuff! If only it handled the 'Input' function in a better way...


The input button also can be programmed; I use mine to pick the input from my Denon receiver, rather than from the TV; since the slide will only support one TiVo, it works well to have it's input button correspond to the input for that TiVo.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

retired_guy said:


> The input button also can be programmed; I use mine to pick the input from my Denon receiver, rather than from the TV.


But I don't believe it could work in conjunction with the arrow keys to allow me to cycle through the various inputs. Seems like it'd be a static input, or at the very best a toggle? Wonder if I could add the actual input to the power button as bananaman does - it'd be a slight improvement. Assuming, Panasonic has a single IR code for the HDMI1 input. Hm.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

davezatz said:


> But I don't believe it could work in conjunction with the arrow keys to allow me to cycle through the various inputs. Seems like it'd be a static input, or at the very best a toggle? Wonder if I could add the actual input to the power button as bananaman does - it'd be a slight improvement. Assuming, Panasonic has a single IR code for the HDMI1 input. Hm.


My Sony Bravia TV does the same thing when I press the input button on it's remote, yet somehow my Harmony One can directly change inputs on my TV without having to cycle. So there's probably hidden remote codes that allow selecting the inputs.

Your TV might have the same thing.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

A lot of times the Input controls on whatever component work with a single button. When I press Input, my Bravia TV brings up the Input menu and I can keep pressing Input to move the selection to the next item, so I don't need to use up or down arrows...just keep pressing Input a few times.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

csm10495 said:


> $12.55 Keyboard Free Shipping! thats the one i mentioned, i have a similar one that works


what all does this work with? season passes, search, you tube, netflix?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> A lot of times the Input controls on whatever component work with a single button. When I press Input, my Bravia TV brings up the Input menu and I can keep pressing Input to move the selection to the next item, so I don't need to use up or down arrows...just keep pressing Input a few times.


As I mentioned the Bravia actually has remote codes for changing the input directly, it's just the remote doesn't actually send them. Not sure how the Harmony people figured this out, but I can use my Harmony One to change to an input directly without cycling.


----------



## 1idjack (Apr 22, 2008)

DancnDude said:


> A lot of times the Input controls on whatever component work with a single button. When I press Input, my Bravia TV brings up the Input menu and I can keep pressing Input to move the selection to the next item, so I don't need to use up or down arrows...just keep pressing Input a few times.


My Panasonic works the same way, but it will go directly to a given input when I press Input followed by a number(example: my HD is the fourth of seven inputs. I press and release Input, then press 4, it goes to my Tivo HD)


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Mike-Mike said:


> what all does this work with? season passes, search, you tube, netflix?


It will work with everything that the TiVoSlide keyboard will work with... It uses the exact same USB HID Keyboard interface.

The only problem that I've had with this $12 wonder is that it doesn't have an ESC (clear) button.

I have tested it with Season Pass, YouTube and Amazon On Demand.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> How would you suggest it do multiple TiVos? include 2 adapters?


Be able to buy adapters separately, and have some sort of 'addressing' feature (that doesn't go back to Tivo #0!) like regular Tivo remotes have..


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

bananaman said:


> The TVPower button can be programmed to do THREE things in one button press e.g. Power on a TV then Power on an AV system then lower a projection screen. It's in the instructions :
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278/kw/three%20devices/r_id/100041


OK, thanks for that. Kinda the opposite of the no macros comment in the specs.

but I am still confused. If that button sends the 3 turn on commands, how do you turn all three off? My AV reciever is an on/off toggle but projector and screen both use discrete on and off codes. (actually the projector uses the power code twice as is the norm for most projectors I have worked with)


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

If the IR code you are learning is not a toggle command (rather than separate on and off codes), then you are correct, the TVPower button can't toggle on and off. 

I've been able to find codes for commands which factory remotes don't have by programming my Harmony One for the device. Often the Harmony device command set is more complete than the buttons of the factory remote. For example my TV remote has a button which cycles through inputs, but it doesn't have a button for each input, whereas the Harmony One does. If you have a Harmony remote it's worth checking to see whether there are toggle commands for what you want to do, then learn the TiVo remote from the Harmony.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I've been playing with the Slide, and the response is often VERY sluggish. Sometimes it works great. Other times, it doesn't register key presses at all or it registers them 3 seconds after I press them. Sometimes it registers the last 3 or 4 key presses all at once. This makes fast forwarding through commercials a bit challenging. Has anyone else experienced this or did I just get a bum remote?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It sounds like you may be getting interference. I would try with the USB extension cord so you can position the receiver a little better.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

generaltso said:


> I've been playing with the Slide, and the response is often VERY sluggish. Sometimes it works great. Other times, it doesn't register key presses at all or it registers them 3 seconds after I press them. Sometimes it registers the last 3 or 4 key presses all at once. This makes fast forwarding through commercials a bit challenging. Has anyone else experienced this or did I just get a bum remote?


Have you verified you're on Bluetooth versus IR? The lit indicator up top will be blue when using Bluetooth. Also, is your TiVo in a cabinet, perhaps with much gear? I'm run a pretty streamlined and open operation, so didn't really have that to deal with. I'll try using mine some more and see if it drops any button presses.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Have you verified you're on Bluetooth versus IR? The lit indicator up top will be blue when using Bluetooth. Also, is your TiVo in a cabinet, perhaps with much gear? I'm run a pretty streamlined and open operation, so didn't really have that to deal with. I'll try using mine some more and see if it drops any button presses.


Yup, it's using Bluetooth and I'm using the USB extension cable with the bluetooth dongle sitting on top of the TiVo as far forward as it will reach. It is in a cabinet with the rest of my AV gear with a glass front.

Another thing that's weird is that the light is blue even when I use the TV power button or volume buttons. Those are set to operate the TV and receiver, which are obviously not bluetooth. Should the light be amber when I hit those buttons?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

generaltso said:


> Yup, it's using Bluetooth and I'm using the USB extension cable with the bluetooth dongle sitting on top of the TiVo as far forward as it will reach. It is in a cabinet with the rest of my AV gear with a glass front.


I'm still having no problems. In fact, the BT is so much better than IR because I'm not getting interference from the plasma.

So, like you, I'm wondering if you have a dud. OR are you using the HDUI? I did most of my testing on the S3 in the old UI (because our Premiere uses wireless over USB and has a USB SDV TA). Are there specifica areas/apps where you're seeing this?

Did anyone else get their Slide yet and can share their experiences?


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

StanSimmons said:


> It will work with everything that the TiVoSlide keyboard will work with... It uses the exact same USB HID Keyboard interface.
> 
> The only problem that I've had with this $12 wonder is that it doesn't have an ESC (clear) button.
> 
> I have tested it with Season Pass, YouTube and Amazon On Demand.


sorry if this is a dumb question, but do I need a PS3 controller to use this? cause I do'nt have one, can I just buy this for $12 and hook it into my TPXL?

thanks for your help


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

davezatz said:


> are you using the HDUI? I did most of my testing on the S3 in the old UI (because our Premiere uses wireless over USB and has a USB SDV TA). Are there specifica areas/apps where you're seeing this?


I'm using an original S3, so it's the original UI. I'm seeing this sluggishness intermittently regardless of what I'm doing. Where it's most annoying, is when I hit play to stop fast forwarding only to have it register 3 or 4 seconds late.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

generaltso said:


> I've been playing with the Slide, and the response is often VERY sluggish. Sometimes it works great. Other times, it doesn't register key presses at all or it registers them 3 seconds after I press them. Sometimes it registers the last 3 or 4 key presses all at once. This makes fast forwarding through commercials a bit challenging. Has anyone else experienced this or did I just get a bum remote?


If you haven't yet, try using the USB cable that comes in the package and place the end as far away from other electronics as possible.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Mike-Mike said:


> sorry if this is a dumb question, but do I need a PS3 controller to use this? cause I do'nt have one, can I just buy this for $12 and hook it into my TPXL?
> 
> thanks for your help


It comes with the little keyboard and a USB dongle for transmitting to/from the keyboard. It also comes with a plastic thing that can attach it to a PS3 controller, but you don't need that for using it on a TiVo.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

steinbch said:


> If you haven't yet, try using the USB cable that comes in the package and place the end as far away from other electronics as possible.


I have, but the cable's not that long so I can only move it so far. I can get a longer USB extension cable, but I'm not sure if that will degrade the performance even more because of the extra length.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

No sluggishness here. One of the best things about the remote in my opinion is the really fast response. Much quicker than IR.

You might try moving the dongle away from the TV. My Premiere is in an open audio rack. I just plugged the dongle straight into the back of the Tivo, did not use the extension cable


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

StanSimmons said:


> It comes with the little keyboard and a USB dongle for transmitting to/from the keyboard. It also comes with a plastic thing that can attach it to a PS3 controller, but you don't need that for using it on a TiVo.


thanks a lot! gonna order one tomorrow :up:


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

I love mine already and just started using it. Very much more responsive than IR. With 14.5 on premiere my IR started really missing key hits. Now it's faster and works.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

Ordered mine.

Reviews I've read; make it a winner.


----------



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

Amazon is selling it direct now for $74.43. Figures, I ordered it 2 days ago for $89 from one of amazon's sellers.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

jpbricks said:


> I need more than the 30 feet the device provides if I hope to control the TiVo from the basement. Probably closer to 50 feet needed.


Also consider a longer USB cable. The USB standard allows for 15ft. I've used cables as long as 25 ft. Perhaps you could use an extension to move the Bluetooth dongle itself to a better position that would cover both locations?


----------



## iceman527 (Oct 29, 2007)

Monty2_2001 said:


> I love mine already and just started using it. Very much more responsive than IR. With 14.5 on premiere my IR started really missing key hits. Now it's faster and works.


I completely agree. My hd ui is so much faster and way more responsive withe the new remote. That alone makes the high price worth it.


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

We have an S3 and a Premiere. We won't end up using a keyboard that often, but I'd like to be able to just use a single keyboard with both of our TiVos. 

In an ideal world, I'd like to have a USB switch (or an inexpensive KVM switch with USB support) that has an Infrared sensor that can be used to specify to use input 1 or input 2 (which I would map to the S3 (#1) and the Premiere (#2). (just like we use our Monoprice.com HDMI switch). 

In fact, what would be great would be an HDMI switch with USB as well (all activated by an infrared remote. This would be built into my Harmony Remote activities.

Does anyone have any suggestions / examples of a device like this? (aside from a $300 USB HDMI KVM switch)?

Thanks,

-Todd


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> But AFAICT, the main reason to do it that way would be to support direct entry on S3's and HD's, since the KEYBOARD command for the network interface didn't make it into 11.0h.


It turns out that this functionality _is_ in 11.0h, but uses the IRCODE command instead of KEYBOARD, for some reason. (KEYBOARD is still Premiere-only; IRCODE works on both.)


----------



## windsurfdog (May 1, 2009)

csm10495 said:


> $12.55 Keyboard Free Shipping! thats the one i mentioned, i have a similar one that works


I have a Harmony One that works wonderfully for my multi-device system so, for ~$12 I ordered the one listed above (thanks to both csm and terp for the recommendations). Received it yesterday and it works great once you find the on/off switch on the side (doh!). No batts (needs 2-AAA) but didn't expect for ~$12.

It's great to be ouija free!


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> It turns out that this functionality _is_ in 11.0h, but uses the IRCODE command instead of KEYBOARD, for some reason. (KEYBOARD is still Premiere-only; IRCODE works on both.)


Have you given any more thought to developing an android app to control the tivo? Would be a really cool network app.


----------



## robin50 (Feb 15, 2007)

Does this new slide remote have the same tactile clicky feel to the buttons as the Glo remote of the Series3 or the mushy feel of lesser TiVo remotes? Thanks!


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Glo Remote style buttons


----------



## robin50 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Andy. By the way, use code LSDA0902 at Electronics-Expo.com and you can get this remote for ~$67 shipped! (Amazon checkout is available.)


----------



## robin50 (Feb 15, 2007)

Has now gone up to $72 shipped.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

I picked one of these up at Best Buy on Tuesday as a birthday present for my wife next week.

Gave it a short trial run this afternoon while she was gone and it worked great right out of the box on her TiVo HD. Response seemed fast and it helps that it doesn't need to be pointed directly at the TiVo to work. Search input using the keyboard was slick.

I predict she will like it after getting used to the new key locations, although I'm sure one of her first questions will be about the ABCD keys.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

I am surprised at how much a I like this remote. Having been a peanut user forever (Series 1/2/3/HD + numerous DirecTivos) I expected the adjustment to be tough. It wasn't.
Thanks,
-Shaown


----------



## InFromTheCold (May 29, 2008)

http://dealnews.com/Ti-Vo-Slide-Keyboard-Remote-Control-for-65-free-shipping/387453.html


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

InFromTheCold said:


> http://dealnews.com/Ti-Vo-Slide-Keyboard-Remote-Control-for-65-free-shipping/387453.html


thanks! I jumped on that like a fat kid on cake.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

davezatz said:


> The backlighting is actually white. Only the top indicator is blue (when sending commands via Bluetooth - it's yellow or red when using IR).


 This is true, but I still prefer a red backlight like my glo remote has.

Okay, so I reversed my overall opinion of the Slide. I ended up buying one from Amazon.com for around $72 with free shipping and no State tax, for our TivoHD box. Just tried it out and love it! This thing feels great in your hand. My only other issue besides the backlight color, is the shiny black surface. Would have been better in matte black, shiny black shows fingerprints, scratches and dust to easily. I wish products would stop being made with shiny black. I am glad Tivo went back to using AA batteries for longer life, instead of AAA batteries.

Anyway, as soon as the price drops a bit more I will be buying another Tivo Slide remote for our other Tivo Series 3 box. Tivo did a good job, it's a hit!


----------



## budweisr33 (Aug 23, 2010)

ajayabb said:


> The problem I would have with this remote, is that it won't be able to fire up my AV Receiver thru IR


Not going to buy one now,Thanks for that piece of info.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I just got one of these and I must say, I'm impressed for the most part.
I like the *snap* you get when you open or close the slide and the click feel of the buttons.
It's weight is slightly heavier than a traditional Tivo remote (weighed them on a postage scale) so it feels solid.
The button layout is slightly different, I'll have to get used to that.
Something else of note, I have the remote paired with my bedroom TivoHD and I tested the range. It worked all the way to 20' until I got in range of my living room TivoHD where it reverted to IR and started controlling that Tivo. 
I found out I can use the basic part of the remote with both Tivos. :up:

Overall, good job TiVo!


----------



## bob808 (Jan 7, 2005)

Is there anywhere that will ship to the uk without adding a fortune in shipping costs?


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

bob808 said:


> Is there anywhere that will ship to the uk without adding a fortune in shipping costs?


A lot of these are coming out of Hong Kong. Shipping to the UK from there is cheap. Do a seach on "Wireless Keypad PS3" on ebay. I saw several that had free shipping to the UK on a buy-it-now price less than US$15.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

budweisr33 said:


> Not going to buy one now,Thanks for that piece of info.


 Budweiser, Just so you know I found out that the new slide remote does both IR and Bluetooth!:up:


----------



## JuryDuty (Jan 10, 2003)

Unbelievable! I just grabbed one of those wireless keypads off ebay for $12. That'll be great!


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Does the keyboard work with tivo hd?


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

tootal2 said:


> Does the keyboard work with tivo hd?


Yeah, it does. Did you not read ANY of this thread?


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

StanSimmons said:


> Yeah, it does. Did you not read ANY of this thread?


Thats fantastic


----------



## randalcormier (Feb 17, 2009)

I cashed in my Best Buy reward points and paid twenty dollars for the best Tivo remote I have ever had. :up:


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

JuryDuty said:


> Unbelievable! I just grabbed one of those wireless keypads off ebay for $12. That'll be great!


hopefully you aren't stupid like me and spend 10 to 15 minutes being pissed off thinking you bought a piece of junk.... before you realize there is an on off switch on the side.... stupid

other than than it's simply plug and play and awesome... love it, bout the size of an old school 2 way pager


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

Got the new remote today.

Programmed the TV (input and power) AND the receiver (mute, volume, AND POWER). Works like the old one.

Yes, the power button does work both TV and receiver just like the old one. I think sometimes you have to re-run it, if it doesn't work "clean". 

You can also "learn" the usual buttons from another remote; but I didn't need it the preprogrammed numbers work for me.

I also have the "old?" glow remote that comes with the HD XL. Both remotes are operational at the same time.

The new remote is shorter (even more than you thought), wider, even a little thicker. It is also heavier. It DOES NOT feel cheap AT ALL.

The remote seems more intelligent about the backlight (which everyone turned off on the glow remote because it kills the battery so fast). It doesn't turn on as often and I think the backlight will use less power. It's not as bright, and you really don't NEED backlight unless it's pretty dark; which the new remote seems more properly calibrated. Looks better too.

The Bluetooth functionality seems quite a bit faster to me. The IR seems to be on par with the old remote.

I haven't used the remote much yet for alpha input, but it seems to work OK.

I think TiVo actually did a better job than I expected. It really is a nice all around improvement over the older remote. Interestingly enough, I think the remote stands as a nice improvement all on it's own; the slide keyboard is the new functionality that tips it over into it a MUST HAVE for any TiVo fan.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

deandashl said:


> The remote seems more intelligent about the backlight (which everyone turned off on the glow remote because it kills the battery so fast).


The reason for this was due to the AAA batteries Tivo chose to use in the Glo remote. AA batteries last much longer than the thinner AAA batteries.


----------



## cptlapcat (Oct 4, 2007)

I bought this at BB using my rewards and it is a great remote. However, after spending over two hours (two separate calls) with Tivo support they were not able to get my 2010 Denon AV Receiver to turn on and off (volume and mute was working). I am currently able to turn it on and off with my old Tivo remote.

My second concern was that I was not able to read the back lit letters as they were too small for me (unfortunately I am farsighted and don't wear glasses watching TV).

That being said for the majority of people this is a great remote. The speed was amazing and I think this will be a big time winner.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

How long does it take amazon to ship the remote? i ordered mine 3 days ago and it still says shipping soon. also says only 3 left in stock. hope i got my order in before they run out of them.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

tootal2 said:


> How long does it take amazon to ship the remote? i ordered mine 3 days ago and it still says shipping soon. also says only 3 left in stock. hope i got my order in before they run out of them.


If you chose the Free Super Saver Shipping option then you generally wait about 3-5 days before they process the order, then it gets shipped into that black hole that is the USPS.

That's what you trade off for free shipping.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

cptlapcat said:


> My second concern was that I was not able to read the back lit letters as they were too small for me (unfortunately I am farsighted and don't wear glasses watching TV).


Why not just wear reading glasses to see the remote?


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

tootal2 said:


> How long does it take amazon to ship the remote? i ordered mine 3 days ago and it still says shipping soon. also says only 3 left in stock. hope i got my order in before they run out of them.


I ordered mine Aug 26th and got it Sept 7th.


----------



## cptlapcat (Oct 4, 2007)

Resist said:


> Why not just wear reading glasses to see the remote?


I could but I don't use them to watch tv. It is a hastle chasting cheater glasses all over the place. Like I said for the majority of people this is a great remote and one that Tivo should be proud of.

If the happened to throw one in on the Premeir I might have to upgrade and start using glasses.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

cptlapcat said:


> My second concern was that I was not able to read the back lit letters as they were too small for me (unfortunately I am farsighted and don't wear glasses watching TV).


I don't think I've ever looked at the buttons on any of my current TiVo remotes.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

SullyND said:


> I don't think I've ever looked at the buttons on any of my current TiVo remotes.


and how many of them have a QWERTY keyboard?


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

SullyND said:


> I don't think I've ever looked at the buttons on any of my current TiVo remotes.


I Cant read the numbers on my old tivo remote. The numbers have been worn off.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I just got to new remote. It works alot faster then the old one.
If i get another one for another tivo hd. will they interfere with each other?

I guess they only work with the Bluetooth adapter they came with.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

I've gotta question for other slide owners.

Has anyone found the IR on the slide remote is MUCH more directional than the IR is on the glow remote.

The IR on the Glow remote was excellent, but the slide remote seems weak at best. Turn the remote sideways too much and the TV and receiver get nothing.

Is it the design or do I have a bad one.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I used the slide remote in IR mode on another TivoHD (without the dongle) and it performed better than the original remote that came with it.
With the original remote, I have to point it at the Tivo. The slide remote was almost as good as my Harmony remote. With my Harmony, I can be off by as much as 45 degrees.


----------



## rhroyse (Sep 10, 2007)

Pardon the cross-post in advance, just found this thread:

While I battle with my flaky Premiere, I have debated trying to use my new Tivo QWERTY remote with other bluetooth devices, such as my HTPC that is actually stable and doesn't spontaneously reboot.

Has anyone else tried to pair the new QWERTY remote with a PC or other device? If so, how did that go? Did you use the Tivo dongle or did you use another bluetooth stack?

Thanks, just curious.

-Rob


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

rhroyse said:


> Pardon the cross-post in advance, just found this thread:
> 
> While I battle with my flaky Premiere, I have debated trying to use my new Tivo QWERTY remote with other bluetooth devices, such as my HTPC that is actually stable and doesn't spontaneously reboot.
> 
> ...


The other two times you asked should have been enough. See rule 11 for this site.


----------



## rhroyse (Sep 10, 2007)

I beg your forgiveness, orangeboy...


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

orangeboy said:


> The other two times you asked should have been enough.


But, did he ever get an answer?
If not, then I don't blame him for asking again somewhere else.

I would try, but I'm too lazy to pull my Tivo out of the cabinet to get to the dongle.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

rhroyse said:


> Has anyone else tried to pair the new QWERTY remote with a PC or other device? If so, how did that go?


I successfully paired it to a Mac without the dongle:



> To expand upon my original coverage a bit, Ive confirmed the TiVo Slide remote can be paired with hardware beyond the included Bluetooth accessory. By simultaneously holding down the TiVo and B buttons, the remote enters pairing mode. And I had no problem linking it to my Mac laptop. In theory, this process should also allow you to use the Slide with a PS3. However, to get a Slide going again with a Series3, TiVoHD, or Premiere, youd have to re-pair it with the USB dongle by holding down its lone button and once again using the Slide process above.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

steve614 said:


> But, did he ever get an answer?


He didn't wait, AFAICT.

The answer of course is that the Slide remote is (more or less) a standard USB HID keyboard (plus IR functions). So, yes, you can use it with other devices.


----------



## cptlapcat (Oct 4, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> He didn't wait, AFAICT.
> 
> The answer of course is that the Slide remote is (more or less) a standard USB HID keyboard (plus IR functions). So, yes, you can use it with other devices.


Except I (and two Tivo techs) couldn't get it to turn on/off my 2010 Denon receiver like my old Tivo HD remote did. The volume up/down and mute did work.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

steve614 said:


> But, did he ever get an answer?
> If not, then I don't blame him for asking again somewhere else.
> 
> I would try, but I'm too lazy to pull my Tivo out of the cabinet to get to the dongle.


I answered in the thread he created in the Premiere forum. Hence the problem with multiple posts!



wmcbrine said:


> He didn't wait, AFAICT.
> 
> The answer of course is that the Slide remote is (more or less) a standard USB HID keyboard (plus IR functions). So, yes, you can use it with other devices.


It's not a practical or economical solution though. I attached it to my PC, and couldn't navigate away from the "Windows has found new hardware" window after the dongle was plugged in, or even past the radio buttons to select "cancel". No sir, I think it's pretty much a single purpose device. Now if there were a "tab" and "escape" key, it may have been more useful...


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

I did notice one minor flaw with the slide. If you go to Guide -> Info and select "Find by Call Sign", it brings up the ouija board-style alphabet screen. However, the slide keyboard does NOT work in this screen.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Now available for $65.17 through Amazon marketplace. I broke down and ordered one. Hope I can use the INPUT programmable button to control my projector. Since all media is available through the Tivo in our home, no need for other inputs on the reciever 99.99&#37; of the time.


----------



## gostan (Oct 6, 2002)

I do not see a switch on the slide remote. I have two tivo's in my AV cabinet. How would the slide remote be able to differentiate which Tivo I am sending a signal to?

Stan


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

gostan said:


> I do not see a switch on the slide remote. I have two tivo's in my AV cabinet. How would the slide remote be able to differentiate which Tivo I am sending a signal to?
> 
> Stan


It's designed to work with only one TiVo as are the other Premiere remotes. However, you'll need to set the remote address to match the TiVo the USB RF dongle is plugged into if you have more than one TiVo. Otherwise, the slide defaults to remote address "0", which means it'll transmit an IR signal to all TiVos at the same time.


----------



## gostan (Oct 6, 2002)

retired_guy said:


> It's designed to work with only one TiVo as are the other Premiere remotes. However, you'll need to set the remote address to match the TiVo the USB RF dongle is plugged into if you have more than one TiVo. Otherwise, the slide defaults to remote address "0", which means it'll transmit an IR signal to all TiVos at the same time.


Thx, just wondering though: Why couldn't I get a second USB Rf dongle and set each Tivo to a separate and distinct remote address, and then default the input button on the Slide Remote to either Tivo 1 or Tivo 2?

Stan


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

gostan said:


> Thx, just wondering though: Why couldn't I get a second USB Rf dongle and set each Tivo to a separate and distinct remote address, and then default the input button on the Slide Remote to either Tivo 1 or Tivo 2?
> 
> Stan


The remote code is meaningless when the remote is in Bluetooth mode. The remote will control the TiVo box that the dongle it is paired to is plugged into regardless of the remote code.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Yet another new Slide owner here.

Overall review:

Finally, a keyboard for finding programs on a TiVo HD, what a dream! Very quick and responsive in Bluetooth mode. Pairs only with the dongle it ships with, so another Slide remote in the next room or next home is not likely (or less likely?) to conflict with yours.

Tips:

1. [_Updated_] Standard IR control of the volume on Sony Bravia TVs is far worse than other TiVo remotes, no matter what setup code you try. At morac's suggestion I used the learning remote feature, and now this is working perfectly.

2. [_Updated_] After I repaired/upgraded one of my TiVo HDs with a DVRupgrade internal drive, the Slide remote stopped working. It paired with the dongle OK but somehow the TiVo didn't respond. When I realized there were other problems in the system as well, I started over with the "clear and delete everything" option and now all is well. This problem could have been entirely on the upgraded drive, but I also should have not plugged the dongle in until after the system was completely set up. This time I waited, and all is well.

3. The instructions say that the extension cable for the dongle may be needed if reception is poor but that this is "not typical". Well, there's a Sony BD player on the shelf above with plenty of space between it and the TiVo, and I sit only ten feet away at the same level as the space between the TiVo and the Sony, but without the extension cable my reception is poor. I would think I've got a pretty "typical" installation here though.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> 1. IR control of the volume on Sony Bravia TVs is far worse than other TiVo remotes. I have to hold the volume button down far too long, and then the TV volume suddenly starts moving far too quickly. It's very hard to make small adjustments to the volume this way. I tried two different Slide remotes on two different Sony Bravia models with the same result.
> .


I'd recommend using the learning remote functionality to learn the TV's volume buttons. I had to do the same thing with my Bravia and the Premiere remote. It works a lot better. Just hold down the volume button when learning until the TiVo remote acknowledges it.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

morac said:


> I'd recommend using the learning remote functionality to learn the TV's volume buttons. I had to do the same thing with my Bravia and the Premiere remote. It works a lot better. Just hold down the volume button when learning until the TiVo remote acknowledges it.


Eureka! Thanks morac, that solved the problem.

On my other issue with the upgraded TiVo, before anyone asks: the system version is 11.0h-01-2-652 on both TiVos.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Anyone notice the "RF Remote Battery Level" entry in the System Information screen? Sweet!


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

yunlin12 said:


> Anyone notice the "RF Remote Battery Level" entry in the System Information screen? Sweet!


I have


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Got my slide remote last night. Immeadiatly found another limitation. It cannot handle recievers or TVs that use discrete On and Off codes that are different.

Did find out that the 'input' button can hold multiple codes like the power button can.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

ahan456 said:


> I have seen such sliding remote first time but can you tell me what is its advantages over normal remote?


The advantage is found when entering text. Here's an example of TiVo's Search screen:









If you wanted to look for the show "Friends", using the slide remote it would only take 7 key presses to enter the text: 

```
F r i e n d s
1 2 3 4 5 6 7
```
Using a remote without a keyboard, it would take 25 key presses to navigate the text select board on the screen:

```
U = Up
D = Down
L = Left
R = Right
S = Select

D S D D R R S U U R S U R S D D L S U U S D D D S
                  1                   2
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 1 2 3 4 5
```


----------



## FishersMike (Sep 20, 2010)

On another thread, a very nice person advised you can order the TiVoSlide Remote for $59.99 if you go to http://www.electronics-expo.com and use coupon code LSDA0902 this will give you $30.00 off. Not bad at all!

Edit: Fixing url


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

FishersMike said:


> On another thread, a very nice person advised you can order the TiVoSlide Remote for $59.99 if you go to http://www.electronics-expo.com and use coupon code LSDA0902 this will give you $30.00 off.


I was eyeing that... anyone know what shipping runs? I couldn't get too far without adding all my info in. Or user error.

Edit: Fixing URL in quote


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

davezatz said:


> I was eyeing that... anyone know what shipping runs? I couldn't get too far without adding all my info in. Or user error.


The shipping prices for me are listed as:
$6.99 - UPS Ground (5 to 7 days)
$11.29 UPS 2nd Day Air
$20.97 UPS Next Day Air

I was thinking of jumping on this as well, but since I'm in NJ and the store is as well, I'd have to pay tax which adds another $4.20 to the price. That plus the shipping puts the price at the same that Amazon was charging the other week, though the price there has gone back up. I could go and pick it up, but the store is 40 miles away.

On a side note, the price changed to $81.71 without the code. With the code it's still $59.99.

Also oddly if you pick the pay via Amazon the discount doesn't show up.


----------



## FishersMike (Sep 20, 2010)

morac said:


> The shipping prices for me are listed as:
> $6.99 - UPS Ground (5 to 7 days)
> $11.29 UPS 2nd Day Air
> $20.97 UPS Next Day Air
> ...


Actually if you select pay with Amazon it shows the $89.99 but then when you go to checkout it does show the coupon/discount so the price is correct.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Despite my reservations, I decided to take the plunge. Ended up being $71.67 with shipping and NJ tax which is still a good price.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

morac said:


> Despite my reservations, I decided to take the plunge. Ended up being $71.67 with shipping and NJ tax which is still a good price.


I think you made the right call. Driving 40 miles (twice) doesn't seem worth it. I'm not ready to pull the trigger just yet, as I might prefer to use that coupon for a Premiere XL to replace my aging S3. Thinking about it...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

davezatz said:


> I think you made the right call. Driving 40 miles (twice) doesn't seem worth it. I'm not ready to pull the trigger just yet, as I might prefer to use that coupon for a Premiere XL to replace my aging S3. Thinking about it...


For what's it's worth the code applies to all items in your cart from what I can tell.


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

jcthorne said:


> Got my slide remote last night. Immeadiatly found another limitation. It cannot handle recievers or TVs that use discrete On and Off codes that are different.
> 
> Did find out that the 'input' button can hold multiple codes like the power button can.


Maybe you can use "program your remote for several tvs" feature and program the on and off into the same button. this may work or it may just quickly turn your tv on and off and visa versa.

from tivo.com:
"These Learning remotes can control power for up to three different devices.

To learn power for a second device, follow all of the instructions above but for Step 2, press the number 1 before pressing TV Power."
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278

good luck!


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

morac said:


> For what's it's worth the code applies to all items in your cart from what I can tell.


morac,

Did you get your Slide yet or did you at least get a tracking number/email?

I was going to take a chance and get one. It comes up to $66.98 for me with UPS Ground shipping (should be two days) and no tax.

Thanks


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

overFEDEXed said:


> morac,
> 
> Did you get your Slide yet or did you at least get a tracking number/email?
> 
> ...


Yes, my Slide arrived yesterday. It shipped on Saturday, the same day I got an email with the tracking number from Amazon Payments. I chose ground shipping since I assumed (correctly), that it wouldn't take more than a day or two to ship from New Jersey to New Jersey.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

morac said:


> Yes, my Slide arrived yesterday. It shipped on Saturday, the same day I got an email with the tracking number from Amazon Payments. I chose ground shipping since I assumed (correctly), that it wouldn't take more than a day or two to ship from New Jersey to New Jersey.


Thanks,

I went ahead and ordered from them. Funny thing though, I got a security warning about the site saying that it contained resources that were not secure. I'm using Chrome. Oh well.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

morac said:


> Yes, my Slide arrived yesterday. It shipped on Saturday, the same day I got an email with the tracking number from Amazon Payments. I chose ground shipping since I assumed (correctly), that it wouldn't take more than a day or two to ship from New Jersey to New Jersey.


Now I see the Slide for $64.99 and free shipping from TigerDirect. (on eBay)

I might order one from them also.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

overFEDEXed said:


> Now I see the Slide for $64.99 and free shipping from TigerDirect. (on eBay)


Thanks for the tip - just ordered one (and blogged it).


----------



## jotsbox (Jan 7, 2009)

I also got one. So next week both the TiVo (from TiVo @ $210) and Slide (from ebay @ $65) will come. The Hulu aspect pushed me over the edge to upgrade.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

Can I use two slide remotes on the same TivoHD unit?

FYI, I just spoke with the people at Tivo and they said you can use only one Qwerty remote per each Tivo. Glad I asked because I was going to buy two. They should mention that on the ordering page.


----------



## AKJayhawk (Dec 11, 2006)

Can you use the slide remote temporarily and then revert back to the RF remote? Getting ready to do some TiVo shuffling and it would be nice to use the slide temporarily on one TiVo to get all the season passes established.

Here's the details if it helps answer the question. We have an S3 on our upstairs primary TV. Just got a Premiere to replace it and the S3 will go downstairs to replace the S2 in the workout room. So I'd like to plug in the slide remote temporarily on the S3 to enter all the season passes it needs for that role. Then the slide will go upstairs to the Premiere to enter all the season passes that the S3 used to have and make it the primary TiVo in the house. The slide will then stay on the Premiere.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

AKJayhawk said:


> Can you use the slide remote temporarily and then revert back to the RF remote? Getting ready to do some TiVo shuffling and it would be nice to use the slide temporarily on one TiVo to get all the season passes established.
> 
> Here's the details if it helps answer the question. We have an S3 on our upstairs primary TV. Just got a Premiere to replace it and the S3 will go downstairs to replace the S2 in the workout room. So I'd like to plug in the slide remote temporarily on the S3 to enter all the season passes it needs for that role. Then the slide will go upstairs to the Premiere to enter all the season passes that the S3 used to have and make it the primary TiVo in the house. The slide will then stay on the Premiere.
> 
> ...


Should be as easy as temporarily plugging the slide remote's USB dongle into the S3 to enter the season passes, then removing it and plugging it into the Premiere.

The slide remote pairs with it's bluetooth USB dongle, not with any particular TiVo, so move the dongle and you change which TiVo the slide remote is talking to.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

I found it on tiger direct for $65


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ziggy86 said:


> I found it on tiger direct for $65


That a bit more realistic. Got one, thanks for the tip. They're stating delivery in a month. That's odd, you don't usually see an order telling you it won't deliver for 30 days. Wonder what's up with that?

My old remote's on the way out. Most of the labels are worn off and a few of the buttons aren't quite as responsive as before. But this was actually a DirectTV remote (with the SAT|TV switch). My actual Tivo HD remote is still probably in a box somewhere.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

Does the 30 second skip work on this remote? I have been trying to program it but it does not seem to work.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Yes it does. If you're having trouble turning on 30s skip, try programmng it while watching a recorded show. It's a little tricky trying to do it while watching live TV.


----------



## Hoosier_1701 (Apr 29, 2003)

To anyone who has both the current Glo Premium remote (with ABCD buttons and uses 2AA batteries) and the Slide remote, which one do you like better? 

I have a standard remote that came with my HD, and many of the button labels are starting to wear off. I'd like to replace it with either the Glo Premium or the Slide. Leaving price out of the equation, I'm mostly wondering what the trade offs are with the Slide. Many of the posts in this thread have mentioned a different backlight color and AAA batteries in the Glo remote, but that seems to be an older model. The current Glo Premium listed on Tivo.com uses 2 AA batteries, the same as the Glide. 

With the Glide, I would gain the qwerty keyboard, but also end up with a smaller more cramped standard remote layout. Do you find the Slide layout to be too cramped compared to full size remotes? In particular, does the unified play/ff/rw/slow button cause any issues as compared to the discrete buttons on the Glo Premium?  

If you were replacing a standard Tivo HD remote, would you get a Slide or a Glo Premium?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I think it depends on how you use your TiVo. I add most if not all my shows these days via tivo.com so the slide isn't that useful for me. I am quick enough with searching with the remote it doesn't bother me.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Ziggy86 said:


> Does the 30 second skip work on this remote? I have been trying to program it but it does not seem to work.


It's actually not a setting _in_ the remote. The S-P-S-3-0-S sequence tells the _TiVo_ to alter how it responds to the "Advance" key. You don't need to do redo it when changing remotes, and in fact, if you redo it, you'll just revert it, because you'll be toggling the TiVo back to its default behavior. The "Advance" key sends the same code at all times, from all TiVo remotes.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

steve614 said:


> Yes it does. If you're having trouble turning on 30s skip, try programmng it while watching a recorded show. It's a little tricky trying to do it while watching live TV.


I have tried doing it with a recorded show but have had no luck.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> It's actually not a setting _in_ the remote. The S-P-S-3-0-S sequence tells the _TiVo_ to alter how it responds to the "Advance" key. You don't need to do redo it when changing remotes, and in fact, if you redo it, you'll just revert it, because you'll be toggling the TiVo back to its default behavior. The "Advance" key sends the same code at all times, from all TiVo remotes.


My old remotes still do the 30 second skip but the new qwerty does not. When I press the button to try and skip 30 seconds with it it skips to the end of the program.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Thats really odd. I already had my TivoHD programmed for 30sec skip before using the qwerty remote. The advance button on the new remote skips forward just as the old glo remote did.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

Just so I understand, the "Advance " button is the same one as on the original remote?


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this slide remote, pretty COOL. 

In place of this is there a wireless Keyboard that will work with Tivo HD?

Shane


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Shanezam203 said:


> I'm just now seeing this slide remote, pretty COOL.
> 
> In place of this is there a wireless Keyboard that will work with Tivo HD?
> 
> Shane


Yes...basically all of them.

Here's a small, cheap option that many of us have been using: http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=Wireless+Keypad+Keyboard+FOR+SONY+Playstation3+PS3+PS+3&_sacat=0&_odkw=ps3+keyboard&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## lordelohim (Oct 31, 2010)

I read through this entire thread before deciding to purchase a second slide for my home. One person in this thread stated, as if by personal knowledge, that the remote pair with different codes or pairing numbers. Having both plugged in, to different boxes, neither works. They seem to cancel one another out, and re-paring the new one with it's receiver doesn't change anything. Does anyone know if there's a way to make this work?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

lordelohim said:


> I read through this entire thread before deciding to purchase a second slide for my home. One person in this thread stated, as if by personal knowledge, that the remote pair with different codes or pairing numbers. Having both plugged in, to different boxes, neither works. They seem to cancel one another out, and re-paring the new one with it's receiver doesn't change anything. Does anyone know if there's a way to make this work?


I ordered two Slide remotes at the same time from TiVo. They both work perfectly, and each works only on the TiVo it is paired with (e.g. I cannot carry Slide #1 over to the TiVo with Slide #2's dongle and use Slide #1 there, unless I also swap dongles, and vice versa). The TiVos are no more than 25 feet apart, and the dongles/remotes do not conflict or interfere with each other in any way. I'm not saying there would be no conflict in every case, but your problem sounds different. Are you saying that your old Slide stopped working completely? Does the problem continue after you unplug the new dongle? Tell us more about your installation process and resulting problems please. I'm sure someone here can help.

I did have a problem getting one TiVo to recognize a dongle at one point, after the dongle/remote pair had previously worked OK there, but in a very unique situation: I left the dongle plugged in while I replaced a failed internal hard disk. When the new system came up, it didn't see the dongle and also refused to recognize my other dongle when I moved it from the other TiVo. I had to "Clear and delete everything", with the dongle unplugged. When the TiVo was up-and-running again, then and only then did I plug the dongle in, and after that everything worked fine once again. That probably has nothing to do with your situation (and I certainly don't recommend going through a "Clear and delete everything" because then I had to deal with all sorts of idiocy with Comcast CableCard support...), but I thought I'd mention it. Sometimes one user's problem is another user's clue.

More likely there's something else going on, so please give us more information including how you installed the dongles, whether the first remote works after you remove the second dongle, how far apart the boxes are, and anything else going on there.


----------



## lordelohim (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't know what I did wrong, or even if I did anything wrong, but they both work now. There is still a much smaller problem though, but one that bugs me to some degree. One of the reasons I thought they weren't working was because I didn't have thenm up on both of my TVs side by side. I bought one, and when it arrived, I fell in love with it, and immediate bought one for my other box. While I was using the first one, waiting for the second, any time I'd press a button, the orange light on the TiVo would flash to signal I was pressing a button. Once I plugged in the second one, the light on neither box lights up when I press any buttons, at all. Is that how it's supposed to be when using two slides?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

lordelohim said:


> Once I plugged in the second one, the light on neither box lights up when I press any buttons, at all. Is that how it's supposed to be when using two slides?


Congratulations! Whatever works. Yes, when a Slide is properly paired over Bluetooth the orange (amber) TiVo light will not flash. That light only flashes when the TiVo is receiving IR signals from the remote.


----------



## deathopie (Jul 16, 2010)

Is there any way to change the back skip time. I have the forward skip set to 30 sec and I'm used to a 15 second skip back from my old comcast dvr. The tivo seems to be about 8-10 seconds.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

deathopie said:


> Is there any way to change the back skip time. I have the forward skip set to 30 sec and I'm used to a 15 second skip back from my old comcast dvr. The tivo seems to be about 8-10 seconds.


The Tivo skip back is set for seven seconds. If you really need to skip back 15 seconds, just press the Tivo skip back button twice.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

JimboG said:


> The Tivo skip back is set for seven seconds.


It's actually 8 seconds.

I have a feeling once you get used to it, you'll prefer the 8 second skip. 15 is just way too long to wait when you just want to watch something that just happened.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I really like my Tivo Slide Remote over the Glo Remote. So much so that I purchased another Slide after finding a $12 price on Amazon. Seems like a third party vendor made a mistake with the listing and quickly corrected it. But not before many of us on the forum got in on the deal.  

The Slide's white backlight is a bit easier to see in a dark room, but only because the red backlight on the Glo Remote wasn't bright enough. I do however prefer how the Tivo button is lit on the Glo Remote, you see the colors in the button. While the Slide Remote illuminates only around the Tivo button.

Noticed that the Slide doesn't have the double click action on the channel button, like the Glo Remote does. That's a shame.

I am really glad Tivo went back to using AA batteries instead of AAA batteries. The greater mass of AA's make them last longer than the thinner AAA's.

I am hoping the buttons will not wear as bad as the Glo Remote's buttons have. The Slide's buttons should hold their form longer because they don't feel as rubbery. They feel stiffer to me, but that could just be because they are new.


----------



## Plympton (Jan 29, 2002)

I know you can program the volume button to use USR & control a receiver or a TV, but I don't. It appears that the volume button (under Bluetooth) only repeats.. once? A bit of a bummer (but I'm using it for unsupported purposes - to control the volume of a PC).

Loved the size & heft of the remote, though - I'm a Classic Peanut guy, and this one is even better.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Plympton said:


> I know you can program the volume button to use USR & control a receiver or a TV, but I don't. It appears that the volume button (under Bluetooth) only repeats.. once? A bit of a bummer (but I'm using it for unsupported purposes - to control the volume of a PC).
> 
> Loved the size & heft of the remote, though - I'm a Classic Peanut guy, and this one is even better.


Have you tried using the "learning remote" feature? (Assuming your PC already had a remote?)


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Plympton said:


> I know you can program the volume button to use USR & control a receiver or a TV, but I don't. It appears that the volume button (under Bluetooth) only repeats.. once? A bit of a bummer (but I'm using it for unsupported purposes - to control the volume of a PC).
> 
> Loved the size & heft of the remote, though - I'm a Classic Peanut guy, and this one is even better.


Do a google search for media center and Debounce


----------



## shorties (Mar 2, 2010)

Is it possible to use the dongle with any wireless keyboard? Or only the TiVo Bluetooth remote?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

shorties said:


> Is it possible to use the dongle with any wireless keyboard? Or only the TiVo Bluetooth remote?


The dongle is a bluetooth dongle so any wireless keyboard that uses RF wouldn't work at all. There's a possibility that it might work with a bluetooth keyboard, but I doubt that it would.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

After the slide remote was announced but before it was released, some people tried out their wireless keyboards. Some worked, some didn't.

Check out this search list...

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?searchid=6044846

EDIT


shorties said:


> Is it possible to use the dongle with any wireless keyboard? Or only the TiVo Bluetooth remote?


Did you mean using the dongle that came with the slide remote?

If so, I suppose you could try it. You would probably have to take the batteries out of the slide remote or move it out of range and manually pair the keyboard using the button on the dongle.


----------



## Plympton (Jan 29, 2002)

Edmund said:


> Do a google search for media center and Debounce


Debounce is when you get 2 (IR?) signals going to the receiver and getting a double signal. Right? That isn't the problem I was having.

What was going on was that when ONLY in Bluetooth mode (no learned IR functions), the volume button only sends a single signal per press - no repeating. I assume it would repeat with IR, but since I was trying to eliminate IR receivers, I didn't try that.

Quite a shame, as I really like the smaller peanut!

-Dan


----------



## Plympton (Jan 29, 2002)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Have you tried using the "learning remote" feature? (Assuming your PC already had a remote?)


I didn't, since I wanted to use Bluetooth only, I didn't use the learn function. It's possible that if I trained the IR volume control that BT would also repeat.... hmm.. didn't try that. I sent it back, unfortunately, so I can't test it.

-Dan


----------



## Torgo (Dec 31, 2001)

Just to clarify, if I buy this for my HD, all remote commands will go through BT and I won't need a line-of-sight to my box. (in other words, I can "hide" the tivo behind or underneath a cabinet)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Plympton said:


> What was going on was that when ONLY in Bluetooth mode (no learned IR functions), the volume button only sends a single signal per press - no repeating. I assume it would repeat with IR, but since I was trying to eliminate IR receivers, I didn't try that.
> 
> -Dan


I had an issue with that so I used the learning functionality to learn the volume up and down of my TV's remote and held down the buttons to learn the repeat code.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Torgo said:


> Just to clarify, if I buy this for my HD, all remote commands will go through BT and I won't need a line-of-sight to my box. (in other words, I can "hide" the tivo behind or underneath a cabinet)


Yes


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Torgo said:


> Just to clarify, if I buy this for my HD, all remote commands will go through BT and I won't need a line-of-sight to my box. (in other words, I can "hide" the tivo behind or underneath a cabinet)


Yeahbut some of the reviews say that if you don't use the little USB extension so the dongle is not behind the TiVo chassis the remote doesn't work, so that's some indication that the BT range is not very good.

You could use a longer USB extension cable to put the dongle outside of your cabinet or closer to you.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Got mine from Tiger Direct about 2 weeks ago and finally got around to connecting it. The nice part is all Tivo button presses are sent via RF not IR. They seem to be a bit quicker too. Stopping from fast-forward seems to be a little quicker than before. 

Range on mine appears to be about 26 feet with the receiver plugged directly into the back of a TivoHD. And that's plenty for the room it's in. I did not try it with the supplied USB extension cable.

All TV commands are still sent via IR, of course. 

The buttons have a more distinct clicking feel than the ones on the regular remote. I'm not entirely sold on the way they changed the sizes and (slight) location of some buttons. Like anything you "get used to it" but it seems like unnecessary changes. Not enough to cause problems, just annoying. My main gripe is the change of shape to the volume and channel up/down rocker. The channel up/down is a good bit smaller, angled a bit and closer to the Guide button than before. This makes for accidental channel up changes when all you want is to bring up the Guide. Bad move when you're expecting to retain the live buffer during non-recorded viewing. (and let's NOT wander off on to the whole live vs recorded tangent).

I've only used the keypad twice. It does work well. Makes it a lot easier to type in text, especially compared to using the on-screen Ouija board. I'm not sure I'll use the keyboard portion 'enough' to justify the high-price they're gouging for it. Especially since there's no searching in the Netflix app (and I don't use any of the other VoD services). 

Now that winter's returning the RF aspect of the remote is nice. Being able to use the remote from under the covers is great. Still, not enough to pay the MSRP for it though.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I just got this remote, and it's absolutely HORRIBLE. I have it set up properly, and it misses button pushes, then adds several pushes when they're aren't any...it's just unusable. And that's from only about 10 feet away with the BT receiver right on top of my TiVo...whether it's using BT or IR it makes no difference. The backlighting only works periodically. I put in fresh batteries....nothing changes. It's just a piece of junk. I'm using it with a TiVo HD...


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

You may just have a bad remote or your TivoHD is the problem. My Slide remote works great on our Series 3 and TivoHD.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I just got this remote, and it's absolutely HORRIBLE. I have it set up properly, and it misses button pushes, then adds several pushes when they're aren't any...it's just unusable. And that's from only about 10 feet away with the BT receiver right on top of my TiVo...whether it's using BT or IR it makes no difference. The backlighting only works periodically. I put in fresh batteries....nothing changes. It's just a piece of junk. I'm using it with a TiVo HD...


It works right out of the box, there shouldn't be any "setup" necessary.

Do you have a lot of other bluetooth or wifi devices (and their networks) nearby? There may be too much interference.

It only uses BT for the Tivo keypresses. So when you say IR, do you mean the commands being sent to the TV? If those aren't working then it would seem to indicate the remote itself is defective. Contact Tivo or the reseller and get it replaced.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I have the TiVo wireless adapter hooked up to this TiVo, but the slide remote instructions say it has to be at least 12 inches away from the BT receiver, and it's at least four-five feet away from the receiver. The remote works great with the TV; it's just horrible with the TiVo...

What do you mean by the "TiVo HD could be the problem..."?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Have you tried replacing the batteries? Er, nevermind, I see you have.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> it misses button pushes, then adds several pushes when they're aren't any


No such problems here. I'd suspect a bad unit, or perhaps interference with the BT signal. I can echo everyone else's report of it being overly sensitive, though (so that it can register a key press when you accidentally brush it, etc.) -- could that be what you're perceiving as extra button pushes?



> _The backlighting only works periodically._


Per the manual, IIRC, the backlighting is only meant to work in a darkened environment. There's something that could be a light sensor above and to the left of the TiVo button.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

I've found the buttons on the slide remote are different, enough so that I find myself accidentally hitting them more often than with the regular remotes. I'm getting used to it but it is a change. 

With the old remotes I had a habit of placing them buttons-down on surfaces. Mainly because the rounded bottom would tend to roll over. If I do this with the new one it invariably ends up pressing the buttons, most often the number '4' for some odd reason. Go figure.

But it doesn't sound like that's the problem posted here. I seems more like it's having trouble either with interference with the Bluetooth signals or the remote hardware is defective. 

Narrowing down BT interference can be a hassle. One way is to use a laptop PC that has BT and see what BT devices it sees. If you see a lot of BT devices then it could be a matter of interference. By a lot I mean more than two or three, especially ones that aren't yours. Like if you're in an apartment or other high-density situation. 

The same diagnosis would be applicable to WiFi signals. BT and WiFi use the same frequencies. Use the same Laptop PC with WiFi and see if there are a lot of WiFi networks. If there are then that might be the source of interference. 

There's no magic bullet to simplify debugging wireless hassles. Various tools make it less of a hassle, but all of them are only going to confirm or deny the existence of a problem. None will solve it. The solutions are to reduce or eliminate the interference or forgo using the slide remote. 

I'd look to see how much interference exists first. If there isn't any then I'd return the remote for a replacement. It's entirely possible you've just gotten a defective one.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I disconnected the wireless adapter, and it made no difference in the situation. I've tried just touching the buttons rather than "mashing" them....still the same problem. There are no other wireless devices within 20-30 feet of it. There are no other BT devices around other than a mouse I use with my MBP (and that's one floor down). The MBP does see the remote sitting right next to it. And I see about six wifi networks from our neighborhood. I'm suspecting it's just a lemon...

EDIT: Now the blue light on the remote is constantly blinking and nothing I do will stop it. I've removed the batteries and reinstalled them, tried re-pairing with the receiver on the TiVo, etc. It just won't stop....geesh...


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Sounds like you got a bad remote, return it for a replacement.


----------



## SkeeterTV (Oct 27, 2005)

Go for a replacement. My partner got this for my birthday last week, and I don't think I could go back to the original peanut. I do agree with the sensitive buttons, I'm adjusting to the needed pressure change quickly though. It's a great evolution of the infamous peanut remote.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I got mine today, for my Series 3. I really like it - the response accuracy and swiftness with this remote vs my previous RF-remote with an IR-blaster (since the TiVo is in a cabinet) is significantly better. The typing when using TiVo Search is SO much easier. Very happy with it so far. I do agree it takes a little while to get used to the new feel and layout of this remote though; I kept hitting the wrong buttons for the first couple of hours. Shouldn't be a problem getting used to though.


----------



## Seosg (May 30, 2003)

My slide keeps turning off Bluetooth mode. Keeps changing back to amber. But I can turn Bluetooth back on by pressing TiVo and the blue B button and it works fine. Then turns off by itself if I'm not using it. Is it broke or tis this how it's supposed to work????


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Update on my issue -- TiVo shipped me a new slide remote, and it works great. Not sure what the problem was with the other one. Only feature I don't like is that you have to punch a button to activate the glow, so I have to fumble around in the dark to find the right button and hope I don't punch a wrong one before I can see them....


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Well, they can't keep the backlight running all the time, that'd kill the battery. It's generally 'safe' to hit the right-arrow button (the upper circle). I eventually get enough of a feel for the remote to never have to look at the screen. This is why I'm a bit disappointed the slide isn't the same size as the old peanut remote. 

I'm also noticing the button presses can get 'backlogged' if the remote is on the fringe of bluetooth coverage. That and if the remote hasn't been pressed in a while the first press is a little delayed. Sort of to be expected as the remote has to wake up, reconnect to bluetooth on the Tivo and then send the command.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I've come to feel that the smaller size is better -- it's easier to reach all the buttons without twisting the hand as much. My only issues are that I can sometimes confuse the two dials, and of course the oversensitivity (but I'll take that over the stiffness of my Premiere remote).


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Only feature I don't like is that you have to punch a button to activate the glow, so I have to fumble around in the dark to find the right button and hope I don't punch a wrong one before I can see them....


Or you could just move the slide a bit and it will light right up, that's how I do it.


----------



## NullQwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

That is one cool thing with the harmony 880 I have. It's got a tilt sensor, so it lights up when you pick it up. Comes in handy often. Alas, it doesn't have a qwerty keyboard, so you can't win all the time.


----------



## GeekDaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

While the keyboard is interesting, count me out since it is so small. I must say, the peanut remote has a great feel to it. I like the ergonomics of it.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I haven't skimmed thru all the pages here but I got one of these recently and I LOVE it.

But I have a problem where sometimes the bluetooth (I know it's them because it lights up blue, not amber) commands "queue up". Like I'll hit Down and it won't do anything. Hit it again. And still nothing. Hit it again and again and again and then all of a sudden a few seconds later it does like a dozen Down commands all in a row and goes crazy.

Is this normal? Is there a fix?

EDIT: I guess I should have read the last page instead of the first page  Now I see I'm not alone. I'm having the exact same problem as Bierboy.

I should add that it worked great for about a week or more and only recently started with the problem. It comes and goes. I also noticed once that the Bluetooth wasn't working - it had defaulted to the IR. But a few minutes later the Bluetooth came back.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

The fix is get the remote closer to the receiver on the Tivo. I find with the receiver plugged into the back of the Tivo I can get around 23ft before the button presses get queued up, like you've seen. I put the receiver on a USB extension and moved it up from behind the Tivo. That got me several feet more coverage. Try using the extension supplied with the remote.

As for your intermittent signal, if there's a lot of other Bluetooth or WiFi traffic there might be enough interference to cause problems.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Yep... I hooked up the USB extension cable the other night and now it works FLAWLESSLY. Not a single missed button press since I hooked up the cable.

Not totally convinced it's just plain distance that does it though because when mine wasn't working sometimes it wouldn't work from 5 ft away on the couch but it would from down the hall in another room.

Either way, the cable made it better.


----------



## ttocsmi (Jan 6, 2007)

Resist said:


> I think this new remote is to expensive as well. I will continue using the DVR Remote app on my iPhone. This app makes it very easy to enter letters.


huh. i loaded the tivo remote app on my droid, but haven't tried to use the keyboard.


----------



## ttocsmi (Jan 6, 2007)

does anyone know if the Tivo Premiere has bluetooth included, or is that the purpose of using the USB dongle? the remote for my TV has bluetooth, and can somewhat control the Tivo, so i was wondering if there was a way to use it instead of the new $$ Tivo remote.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

ttocsmi said:


> does anyone know if the Tivo Premiere has bluetooth included, or is that the purpose of using the USB dongle? the remote for my TV has bluetooth, and can somewhat control the Tivo, so i was wondering if there was a way to use it instead of the new $$ Tivo remote.


The Premiere still need the dongle; no built in bluetooth.


----------



## ttocsmi (Jan 6, 2007)

darn. thanks.


----------



## chrisbac (Feb 6, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> I just got this remote, and it's absolutely HORRIBLE. I have it set up properly, and it misses button pushes, then adds several pushes when they're aren't any...it's just unusable. And that's from only about 10 feet away with the BT receiver right on top of my TiVo...whether it's using BT or IR it makes no difference. The backlighting only works periodically. I put in fresh batteries....nothing changes. It's just a piece of junk. I'm using it with a TiVo HD...


I had that same problem until I changed the position of the BT receiver. Then it was a dream! Could not use it at all until I got the right receiver position. I have it out front using an extension cable from the back of the TiVo.

Have you tried moving the receiver around. When there is interference, the fact that it is using BT comes through. The button presses get cached then finally get through all at once.


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

chrisbac said:


> I had that same problem until I changed the position of the BT receiver. Then it was a dream! Could not use it at all until I got the right receiver position. I have it out front using an extension cable from the back of the TiVo.


Same here. Started out with it plugged directly into the back of the TiVo Premiere. Had a few problems.

Now it's connected to the included USB extension cable, and the Bluetooth dongle sits near the front of the TiVo. I have it placed on the shelf just to the TiVo's right. The front of the dongle is flush with the front of the TiVo.

No problems since. This is a great remote.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

I've been having a pretty miserable time with my slide lately, despite having the dongle ~8ft. away from the Tivo, and ~3ft. away from where I'm holding the remote.

So for those of you who aren't having problems - what does the light on the dongle do when you press buttons? I'm trying to figure out if I can determine any problems based on when the dongle does/doesn't blink.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TerpBE said:


> I've been having a pretty miserable time with my slide lately, despite having the dongle ~8ft. away from the Tivo, and ~3ft. away from where I'm holding the remote.
> 
> So for those of you who aren't having problems - what does the light on the dongle do when you press buttons? I'm trying to figure out if I can determine any problems based on when the dongle does/doesn't blink.


The light on the dongle should always blink when you press remote buttons. It does so about a second after pressing a button on the remote.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

NullQwerty said:


> That is one cool thing with the harmony 880 I have. It's got a tilt sensor, so it lights up when you pick it up. Comes in handy often.


I had another remote that did this same thing. At first I thought it was a nice feature, but later I realized how annoying it can be. This is because it lights up when moving the remote or bumping the surface the remote is sitting on. This ultimately drains the batteries down sooner.

So I'd rather be in control of the backlight, like how the Slide does it.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I came across my old Premium remote today... wow, that thing seems gigantic compared to the Slide now!


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> I came across my old Premium remote today... wow, that thing seems gigantic compared to the Slide now!


I came across my old Premium remote today... wow, that thing seems insanely responsive compared to the Slide now!

I'm now primarily using the non-slide remote. I know I could just pull the dongle to use the slide in IR mode, but I still want to have a keyboard handy. So I guess now I'm stuck using the remote I spent $70 to replace.


----------



## rcobourn (Nov 10, 2004)

I kept noticing how unresponsive my slide remote was becoming... right before I replaced the batteries. 

Obviously this remote will run (poorly) for quite some time with batteries that aren't quite enough giving it enough juice to work as designed.

Now with a fresh set of Kirkland AAs, it works better than it did when new... probably because I installed the USB extender and moved the dongle up front when performance first dropped off.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Actually my Slide ran perfectly until the moment it stopped dead. I thought the TiVo had locked up, until I looked at the remote and saw the light wasn't going on. New batteries, back to normal. :up:

I hope everyone is aware of the battery meter in the System Info screen.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Actually my Slide ran perfectly until the moment it stopped dead. I thought the TiVo had locked up, until I looked at the remote and saw the light wasn't going on. New batteries, back to normal. :up:
> 
> I hope everyone is aware of the battery meter in the System Info screen.


Mine's still running on the original set of batteries. It's down to 39% battery, but still works great.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

My slide becomes noticeably unresponsive within about a day after replacing the batteries, and unbearable once they get to around 85%. Do I really have to replace them at least once a week?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TerpBE said:


> My slide becomes noticeably unresponsive within about a day after replacing the batteries, and unbearable once they get to around 85%. Do I really have to replace them at least once a week?


Have you tried having it replaced, it sounds like your remote is defective. That or you have a lot of wireless interference in your house.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Mine works great with the same batteries for months.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

morac said:


> Have you tried having it replaced, it sounds like your remote is defective. That or you have a lot of wireless interference in your house.


I've already gotten one replacement (last one completely froze up), and it's been more than 90 days, so I assumed that a replacement was off the table.

I do have WiFi and cordless phones. Sometime I'll try disconnecting everything to see if it makes any difference.


----------

